# Resorts close to Grand Canyon



## lovearuba (May 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of visiting the grand canyon, has anyone used an interval exchange to do it, if so which resort would you recommend.  thanks


----------



## Radman (May 27, 2006)

The closest to Grand Canyon is Fairfield Flagstaff.  But about 45 minutes south of Flagstaff is Sedonal, Arizona.  There you will find numerous timeshares.  Sedona is about 2 hours drive from the Grand Canyon and is very doable.


----------



## Lisa P (May 28, 2006)

Fairfield Flagstaff is only traded through RCI, not II.  Sedona AZ has resorts with both exchange companies.  HTH.


----------



## pwrshift (May 28, 2006)

Personally a couple of nights is more than enough time to see the Grand Canyon IMO ... and there's a nice hotel (don't know the name) just outside the south park entrance, with an IMAX movie across the street to really get a good look at the GC.

I feel the same with Sedona - once you seen a red rock you've seen it.  JMHO as I like to go to a place where there's something to do other than buy souvenirs.

Brian


----------



## Lisa P (May 28, 2006)

Brian, I know what you mean - we're not souvenir shoppers either.

However, we did spend a week at Flagstaff, using it as a base from which to explore the region.  It was great!  From Flagstaff, we took daily daytrips: Sedona twice, the Painted Desert, Petrified Forest, Sunset Crater, etc., etc.  There was much, much more to see and do than we could have done in a week - hiking, sightseeing, jeep tour, swimming - plenty really.

We flew into Las Vegas and drove to Flagstaff in the morning (4 hours driving) with a stop at the Hoover Dam on the way.  At the end of our week, we spent a night at a hotel in the Grand Canyon Nat'l Park so we could see both the sunset and sunrise at the Canyon, as well as do some rim walking.  We ended the trip with a couple nights in Las Vegas.  For us (and our 3 teenagers), this felt like a trip-of-a-lifetime!    Having the timeshare week made it reasonably affordable.


----------



## talkamotta (May 30, 2006)

We are going to the Fairfield Flagstaff in September.  Im glad there are so many things to do around there.  I cant wait.  I have been doing some research for things in that area and I dont think there will be a shortage of options available. We will be driving down from Salt Lake.  We have family in Vegas so we are planning on making a loop of some sort and hitting Vegas on the way back for a day or 2. 

Different strokes for different folks.  I love to hike and discover stuff, where as my parents would have never made it out of Vegas.


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2006)

LIsa P,  you just described the type of vacation we like to take, see all the baeutiful natural sites or historic sites.  use the drive back and forth to see some additional sites.  we went to all the sites you mentioned from Flagstaff, as well as an observatory and a couple of other places.


----------



## EileenSRN (Jun 1, 2006)

there are several neat trips you can take into the canyon. We are hoping to still be spry enough - and not too heavy - to take the mule trip across the canyon floor. We only spent a day there l2 Aprils ago and can't wait to go back. We'll stay in Sedona instead of Phoenix next time.
Eileen


----------

